# 1935 Bluebird



## Velocipedist Co.

Thanks to a couple cabe members, I have the opportunity to revive another early bluebird frame.  Here’s how it arrived.  Bent like a banana, rusty, some twisted tubing, rotted top tube to seat tube joint,  freeze/split fork blades, 52 extra holes, and some missing parts.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Here you can see how badly the frame was bent.  Some straightening was in order once the fork was finally separated.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I was surprised at how solid the steel was, despite its initial appearance.  Once I sanded the rust away, I was able to reshape the sheet metal to its original form and tack the sections into place.  I decided to repair what was already there instead cutting and fabricating in new sections.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Some tig welding and grinding.  Then some more tig welding and grinding.  Also started to fill in some of the holes around the battery door.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Then I experimented with some silicon bronze material, using my tig welder again, to further fill and file into shape.  It melts at a lower temperature and seems to fill in areas without creating new voids and warpage.  @JAF/CO turned me onto this stuff and so far I like it.  I did some more straightening as well.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Then I experimented with some silicon bronze material, using my tig welder again, to further fill and file into shape.  It melts at a lower temperature and seems to fill in areas without creating new voids and warpage.  @JAF/CO turned me onto this stuff and so far I like it.  I did some more straightening as well.
> View attachment 1232962
> 
> View attachment 1232963
> 
> View attachment 1232964



Man you’re a master at that that’s great... good work I seen your other one you did turned out great Keep up the good work


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Unbelievable. Really encouraging knowing there's expert craftsmen that can bring this stuff back from the grave.


----------



## Demzie

Wow. To see where this was to just where you've taken it so far is inspirational. 

I'd love to start with one in similar shape just to learn these skills as I go along and see that beautiful handiwork all over it. I'd leave it unpainted just to admire all the hard work and raw welded beauty. 

Erin


----------



## catfish

You do amazing work!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Then I experimented with some silicon bronze material, using my tig welder again, to further fill and file into shape.  It melts at a lower temperature and seems to fill in areas without creating new voids and warpage.  @JAF/CO turned me onto this stuff and so far I like it.  I did some more straightening as well.
> View attachment 1232962
> 
> View attachment 1232963
> 
> View attachment 1232964



So it's pretty much Brazing with a Tig? @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

WetDogGraphix said:


> So it's pretty much Brazing with a Tig? @Velocipedist Co.



Yes, pretty much.


----------



## Freqman1

This will be an amazing transformation! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

Freqman1 said:


> This will be an amazing transformation! V/r Shawn



Would we expect any less from Steve?


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I found a replacement fork, courtesy of @higgens.  Definitely an improvement over the freeze cracked and rusty original, but it still needed some considerable rework.  It had been repaired with sections of new metal and was not the correct profile, nor was it in alignment with the steer tube.  The last photo shows how much correction was necessary from the side profile alone.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I used a torch to lever a tighter radius into the repaired sections, then further massaged each blade into shape.  I’ll do a little more adjusting and some tig welding to the forks tomorrow, but I’m pretty happy with the results so far!


----------



## HARPO

Incredible. If not for you and your skills, it would have wound up discarded at some point. Bravo!!


----------



## Jeff54

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I was surprised at how solid the steel was, despite its initial appearance.  Once I sanded the rust away, I was able to reshape the sheet metal to its original form and tack the sections into place.  I decided to repair what was already there instead cutting and fabricating in new sections.  View attachment 1232951
> View attachment 1232953



This all looks quite well yet, one issue bugs me.  In the areas cracked, broken  etc. how are you to refresh inside these areas to bare metal and get welding to stick and prevent rust, especially after heating the old rust which can cause it to eat it out again even faster or worse?  You can bridge top side but what about inside areas ya can't get into. An acid or flux to etch em to raw metal or?


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Jeff54 said:


> This all looks quite well yet, one issue bugs me.  In the areas cracked, broken  etc. how are you to refresh inside these areas to bare metal and get welding to stick and prevent rust, especially after heating the old rust which can cause it to eat it out again even faster or worse?  You can bridge top side but what about inside areas ya can't get into. An acid or flux to etch em to raw metal or?




I know    I should have had it dipped at my local platers before I started in on it.  It would have left a cleaner underside in those impossible to reach sections.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Done.. No more massive dent in the downtube!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.




----------



## Velocipedist Co.

@higgens graciously donated an ugly old girls frame  toward the cause.  Some heating helped match the curve nearly spot on, before it was further trimmed into shape.


----------



## volksboy57

Steve! That is going to be so great!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Also, I now have an additional project bluebird frame available to anyone who is up for the challenge...


----------



## Velocipedist Co.




----------



## higgens

Looking good!!!


----------



## Kombicol

You could try and fill all the tubes with frame saver or a similar product
Probably a good idea


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Kombicol said:


> You could try and fill all the tubes with frame saver or a similar product
> Probably a good idea




This stuff?  I’ll try it.


----------



## Kombicol

Used that on my vw projects 
It’s not bad
You could try it on the tubes where access is good and frame saver where you have less access









						How to Use Frame Saver
					

Spray this inside your steel frame to protect it from rust and corrosion. We use this on all our personal bikes and strongly recommend it.




					velo-orange.com


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

A front fender was not present when this frame-set was discovered.  My plans were to modify a skylark fender, using mostly the forward tip.  Something that I learned only recently is that the skylark’s fender is slightly longer than the bluebird’s, by around 3/4“ inch.
Here is a photo comparing the two, lining up the fork mounting holes along side each other.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

To avoid having to fill that giant void where the skylark lamp assembly used to be, I’ll instead use a rear skylark fender for the bulk of the form.  I’ll shorten it before grafting in the tip of the skylark front, then trim the long rear flare to match the factory length of an original bluebird front.  The shared profile between the front and rear fenders of these bikes will allow me to accomplish a nearly identical to factory front for this Bluebird.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Done.


----------



## GTs58

Oh my, all this work is giving me a headache. And that's just thinking about it, not doing it.     Awesome work!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Done.
> 
> View attachment 1236250



That’s amazing you are truly a master what you do mine blowing Just mine blowing


----------



## catfish

Again, WOW !!! 

I am blown away by your skills.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I try to keep an og condition bluebird handy for mockups.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I can’t stop taking photos of my bike. Last one for tonight!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

You’re so good at doing all that it’s amazing you could start making Blue birds from scratch.. you know them so well and Have save so many from the grave.. most people would see those frames and say oh that’s just a bunch of junk you say let’s go to work put this thing back together and do a damn good job at it....  your work and skills and metalwork are so good I think you Could be making your own bluebirds and nobody would probably know the difference...


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I’ve been trying my best to hand-form the missing nose trim.  Original is in the background, my handmade aluminum one in the foreground.  I’ll keep everyone posted on my progress.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

This was my previous attempt with aluminum.  (Missing the wing tip)


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> You’re so good at doing all that it’s amazing you could start making Blue birds from scratch.. you know them so well and Have save so many from the grave.. most people would see those frames and say oh that’s just a bunch of junk you say let’s go to work put this thing back together and do a damn good job at it....  your work and skills and metalwork are so good I think you Could be making your own bluebirds and nobody would probably know the difference...



Thanks for the vote of confidence!  But I know my limitations and I definitely could not reproduce a bb frame. If I did, it would be embarrassingly obvious that it was made in my garage with harbor freight hand tools and a torch.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence!  But I know my limitations and I definitely could not reproduce a bb frame. If I did, it would be embarrassingly obvious that it was made in my garage with harbor freight hand tools and a torch.



I don’t know I have faith in you but you do know your limitations your work is amazing you could probably build anything if you really wanted to keep up the good work looks great


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Ok.  Thus far the hardest part of this project has been removing that seat post.  

Step 1:
After some heavy torching and leverage, I was able to twist it but not able to lift it out of position any. 

Step 2:
 Last week, I soaked it top and bottom each day with wd40 and penetrating oil.  Tried a Lever.  No movement.

Step 3: 
I threaded a 1/2” steel plate over the post and used a sledge hammer to press the frame down away from a suspended seat post hanging from a 2,000 lb cantilevered steel beam.  No movement. 

Step 4:
 I cut away a portion of the seat tube to gain access from the bottom and heated/pounded from bottom.  No movement.

Step 5:
Removed the seat tube mast and levered/pounded.  No movement.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

And then, there was step 6:

Drilling for two hours did the trick!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Success!


----------



## Oldbikes

DANG!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I was planning to replace that section of seat tube anyway on account of the pre-existing damage.  This tube was cut and shaped for the repair.


----------



## fordmike65

Velocipedist Co. said:


> And then, there was step 6:
> 
> Drilling for for two hours did the trick!
> 
> View attachment 1237999
> View attachment 1238002
> 
> View attachment 1238011
> 
> View attachment 1238012


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Here’s the old piece...


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Seat tube repair is done.


----------



## BlakeBrosGarage

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Seat tube repair is done.
> View attachment 1238116



Lol, that is a GREAT shot


----------



## cyclingday

I know, you’re a pretty mild mannered guy, Steve, but I’ll bet there was quite a few, “ You little, +##}^*+=*#}{^^*^*€%€><~|{!
going on during that wrestling match.
Nice job figuring out a solution to that ^#}{%!
Where there’s a will, there’s a way.
Your Bluebird project sequel looks even more challenging than your last one, which was a miracle.

Thanks, for keeping us entertained.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Patched up the mangled remnants of the seat mast, then worked out the welding bulges and slag from the inside before re-attaching.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Then fashioned an alignment jig from some copper tubing.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

cyclingday said:


> I know, you’re a pretty mild mannered guy, Steve, but I’ll bet there was quite a few, “ You little, +##}^*+=*#}{^^*^*€%€><~|{!
> going on during that wrestling match.
> Nice job figuring out a solution to that ^#}{%!
> Where there’s a will, there’s a way.
> Your Bluebird project sequel looks even more challenging than your last one, which was a miracle.
> 
> Thanks, for keeping us entertained.




Haha... thanks Marty!  And yes, for a very brief moment today, I was becoming slightly embittered.  ..almost.


----------



## bricycle

cyclingday said:


> I know, you’re a pretty mild mannered guy, Steve, but I’ll bet there was quite a few, “ You little, +##}^*+=*#}{^^*^*€%€><~|{!
> going on during that wrestling match.
> Nice job figuring out a solution to that ^#}{%!
> Where there’s a will, there’s a way.
> Your Bluebird project sequel looks even more challenging than your last one, which was a miracle.
> 
> Thanks, for keeping us entertained.



If he had been an antique outboard collector, I would not be suprised, I had to do work on outboards like that more times than I care to remember...
Steve, If you were my son, I couldn't be more proud of your "sticktoittiveness!!" You got bal_s and talent!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

cyclingday said:


> I know, you’re a pretty mild mannered guy, Steve, but I’ll bet there was quite a few, “ You little, +##}^*+=*#}{^^*^*€%€><~|{!
> going on during that wrestling match.
> Nice job figuring out a solution to that ^#}{%!
> Where there’s a will, there’s a way.
> Your Bluebird project sequel looks even more challenging than your last one, which was a miracle.
> 
> Thanks, for keeping us entertained.





Velocipedist Co. said:


> Haha... thanks Marty!  And yes, for a very brief moment today, I was becoming slightly embittered.  ..almost.



 That's funny, I thought the exact same thing....
Just a great thread......


----------



## Fat Willy

All I have to say is WOW! I was one of the foster parents on its journey to you. When I picked it up it thought to myself... "Mike is crazy!" But WOW! 

Did you end up keeping the bullet hole? I couldn't tell from the photos.


----------



## SKPC

Great Scott!   Yes, I agree that we are all enjoying your shared journey.  Out of curiosity, what are your plans to stabilize or stop from further deterioration the internal structure you cannot see? Will you coat it with a stop-rust of some sort or soak and rinse in vinegar?


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Seat mast:  Done


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

SKPC said:


> Great Scott!   Yes, I agree that we are all enjoying your shared journey.  Out of curiosity, what are your plans to stabilize or stop from further deterioration the internal structure you cannot see? Will you coat it with a stop-rust of some sort or soak and rinse in vinegar?




I was surprised to see that the steel has been pretty nice so far despite its initial appearance, and the tube walls are very thick so it's been easy to weld in repairs on most of the frame. 
You’ll notice how healthy the frame was in studying this cross section.  I initially thought this area would be paper thin from damage.  



The stamped top section however has been a different story.  It is a much thinner gauge material so I will likely bead blast the inside before sealing it up and painting.  Haven't decided on a sealer yet though.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Fat Willy said:


> All I have to say is WOW! I was one of the foster parents on its journey to you. When I picked it up it thought to myself... "Mike is crazy!" But WOW!
> 
> Did you end up keeping the bullet hole? I couldn't tell from the photos.




Thanks for getting the frame!  The bullet hole is still visible from the inside.  I just filled in the holes and  hand filed over.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Onto smaller stuff, its amazing how many battle scars a single bike can collect over the years.  These are some heavy gouges along the inside of the rear seat stays. Tig welded first, filed, and finish filled with silicon bronze before final filing and sanding.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Well, the Bluebird frame does not fit in the blasting cabinet, so I spent some time scrubbing the insides out with WD-40 and acetone using wire brushes.  Not terrible but I’ll try again before applying any coating or paint - still plenty of chunks and bits to work out.


----------



## catfish

Nice! You should be video taping the whole process. Would love to watch it on youtube.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Skirt holes being filled today. Tig and file.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

catfish said:


> Nice! You should be video taping the whole process. Would love to watch it on youtube.



I need a camera man


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I need a camera man



Looks like that might include long hours......


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Made some great progress on the nose trim today.  Almost there!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Just incredible. Skills I never had and so intriguing to watch.


----------



## Demzie

As this goes, I'm growing equal parts antsy to see the finish and discouraged of my own capabilities as a bicycle enthusiast 

Absolutely inspirational work to so many of us. Its custom, its original, its VELO!

Erin


----------



## then8j

While you are at it...... can you make another nose trim piece for me?  Seriously i have never seen someone post on making one before.... you have some great skills.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

then8j said:


> While you are at it...... can you make another nose trim piece for me?  Seriously i have never seen someone post on making one before.... you have some great skills.




Thanks!  I have a few folks asking.  Let me master this one to better gauge the time required to make one.  Send a dm if interested, but my experience so far is that these parts are challenging to make.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Making the missing battery door today,  patterning after an original.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.




----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Almost there...


----------



## birdzgarage

Im glad you are taking pics of your work as you progress.alot of people dont understand the amont of knowledge and work involved in fabricating even the smallest part.its kool to see you gettin that bent broken pile into a killer bike again.great job dude!


----------



## keithsbikes

Beautifully done! A work of art.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

birdzgarage said:


> Im glad you are taking pics of your work as you progress.alot of people dont understand the amont of knowledge and work involved in fabricating even the smallest part.its kool to see you gettin that bent broken pile into a killer bike again.great job dude!



Thanks Brother!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

keithsbikes said:


> Beautifully done! A work of art.



Thank you!


----------



## stoney

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Almost there...
> View attachment 1240767




You are making some rapid progress. Excellent.


----------



## catfish

At this rate, I expect you will have it done by the weekend.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

catfish said:


> At this rate, I expect you will have it done by the weekend.



Haha.. I was trying to wrap this up a week ago.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.




----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Welding up a few stress cracks around the speedometer opening.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Ok, I’m going to scratch battery door off the list.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I was too impatient to wait for the eastwood stuff to arrive, so I tried this Rust-Fix rust neutralizer by Duplicolor.  The product also claims to seal for a paintable surface, which should be helpful as I plan to paint the battery compartment.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I also had time to start in on a coat of body filler and Automotive etching primer.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Spot putty. Notice I haven’t dared to remove that head badge yet. Those screws are in there extremely tight, I expect I’ll have to drill them out when I’m ready to do that.


----------



## Rides4Fun

Your craftsmanship is absolutely awesome!  I keep looking through this thread, because it’s like reading a story that you never get tired of reading.  The Elgin Repair Shop sign is definitely at the right place.  Looking forward to your continued progress!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Frame repairs complete and everything sprayed down in red oxide.


----------



## stoney

Now I see how you are getting things done so quickly. You have a helper. Looking great.


----------



## Goldenrod

That Blue Bird fell into the right hands.  We wish we were there watching but only the dog knows.


----------



## rustjunkie

you sure aint lettin any grass grow around it


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Details today.. this is the reinforcement plate found under bluebird fenders, removed from the Skylard fender.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

...and this is the missing rear fender bracket, modeled after an original.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Details today.. this is the reinforcement plate found under bluebird fenders, removed from the Skylard fender.
> 
> View attachment 1243060
> 
> View attachment 1243061
> 
> View attachment 1243062



What is it "reinforcing" ?


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

WetDogGraphix said:


> What is it "reinforcing" ?



 This is where the front fender bolt exits the bottom of the fork.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Top bracket, rear fender.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I’ve been wanting to utilize one of these awesome recasts by JoeBuffardi.  I filed down the wing details for a sleeker look.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Then added material to the base to accommodate a mounting screw.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Gathering the correct parts for an old bluebird is always problematic.  I picked up some original buttons and a dash light socket at a yard sale this morning, and found a decent glass lens on craigslist local.  My neigbor was cleaning out his garage and offered me an old speedometer he wasn’t using.  And quite by chance , last night’s dumpster diving produced a correct prewar faceted reflector!


----------



## Freqman1

You gotta be the luckiest SOB I know! Looks like you’re making excellent progress Steve. V/r Shawn


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Shakedown ride this morning!


----------



## stoney

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Gathering the correct parts for an old bluebird is always problematic.  I picked up some original buttons and a dash light socket at a yard sale this morning, and found a decent glass lens on craigslist local.  My neigbor was cleaning out his garage and offered me an old speedometer he wasn’t using.  And quite by chance , last night’s dumpster diving produced a correct prewar faceted reflector!
> 
> View attachment 1243842




Where the hell do you live that neighbors and yard sales have pieces laying around for a Bluebird. Go to yard sales here in N.C. around me and people have old rusted and green slime on everything. Piles of s__t.


----------



## Fat Willy

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Onto smaller stuff, its amazing how many battle scars a single bike can collect over the years. These are some heavy gouges along the inside of the rear seat stays. Tig welded first, filed, and finish filled with silicon bronze before final filing and sanding.
> View attachment 1239477
> 
> View attachment 1239479
> 
> View attachment 1239481




The guy who picked it out of the barn that had collapsed on top of it told me that the family had an engine in this bike at one time. There were mounting brackets bolted all over the frame that I had to remove for shipping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

A couple years ago @JAF/CO traced this pattern from an original Bluebird speedometer retainer.  This will be the second retainer plate I’ve made from it.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Buttons and speedometer installed


----------



## Rides4Fun

I honestly do not know what to say.  Your effort, and especially your skill and energy in bringing your project to this level, is remarkable!  It’s so cool to think about another Bluebird being able to take flight, because of your focus! Looking forward to seeing where you ultimately take it and wishing you a very smooth ride.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Rides4Fun said:


> I honestly do not know what to say.  Your effort, and especially your skill and energy in bringing your project to this level, is remarkable!  It’s so cool to think about another Bluebird being able to take flight, because of your focus! Looking forward to seeing where you ultimately take it and wishing you a very smooth ride.




Thank you!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

stoney said:


> Where the hell do you live that neighbors and yard sales have pieces laying around for a Bluebird. Go to yard sales here in N.C. around me and people have old rusted and green slime on everything. Piles of s__t.




Of course, I am kidding.  Each of these parts was very difficult to acquire.  I did go to a yardsale friday morning but I left with only an ugly vase for my mom.  No bluebird parts.


----------



## prbowden

Good job


----------



## catfish

Nice!  Here is a trace I made a few years ago.


----------



## catfish

Got these at a yard sale too!


----------



## stoney

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Of course, I am kidding.  Each of these parts was very difficult to acquire.  I did go to a yardsale friday morning but I left with only an ugly vase for my mom.  No bluebird parts.




I thought maybe. But hey you never know. I am not going to call BS unless I know for sure. I don't know a lot about Bluebirds but I do know parts are tough to come by.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

catfish said:


> Got these at a yard sale too!
> 
> View attachment 1244597
> 
> View attachment 1244598




Ha!  Nice score.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

stoney said:


> I thought maybe. But hey you never know. I am not going to call BS unless I know for sure. I don't know a lot about Bluebirds but I do know parts are tough to come by.




Also, I am not above dumpster diving if there truly are bluebird parts to be had.


----------



## Nashman

then8j said:


> While you are at it...... can you make another nose trim piece for me?  Seriously i have never seen someone post on making one before.... you have some great skills.




Tomahawk stem

Hey Bro,

Do you still have one of these for sale. I sent you another Pm, never heard back? Bob


----------



## Nashman

Jaw dropping amazing work. Congrats. Sorry to hi-jack the thread, but having trouble contacting a bro on a stem.


----------



## juanitasmith13

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Also, I am not above dumpster diving if there truly are bluebird parts to be had.



Take me with you next time; I'll hand the pieces out to you, if I can wear my jungle camo-pants with the large leg pockets... Fantastic build!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

I've been off not watching for a while and of course like everyone else am totally blown away with how quick and exacting your progress is. I dare say you could have started with nothing more then the chain ring or lucky seven post and would still be just as far on the restoration. You have really raised the bar with this puppy.


----------



## JLF

Incredible build / rescue thread!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

juanitasmith13 said:


> Take me with you next time; I'll hand the pieces out to you, if I can wear my jungle camo-pants with the large leg pockets... Fantastic build!






frankandpam said:


> I've been off not watching for a while and of course like everyone else am totally blown away with how quick and exacting your progress is. I dare say you could have started with nothing more then the chain ring or lucky seven post and would still be just as far on the restoration. You have really raised the bar with this puppy.






JLF said:


> Incredible build / rescue thread!




Thanks everyone for the compliments.  It really is encouraging!  I’ll be posting more very soon as I begin to dial things in.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

With these Bluebird frames practically littering the earth,  I was really hoping to make this one a little different.  My aim is to build the smoothest, best performing bluebird possible.  On the list of mods are:
sealed bearing aluminum front hub, 
two speed sachs kickback rear hub, 
aluminum rims, 
schwalbe brick treads, 
3-piece sealed bearing bottom bracket assembly, 
longer crankarms 175mm+, 
smaller chainring 22t, 
9/16” Sealed bearing pedals
No rear carrier to save weight (and look cool)
Upgraded lights


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I decided on a vintage Cook Bros. mountain bike crankset.  The early nineties mtb scene has become nostalgic to me and this very early version with its “dogbone” profile resembles early one piece cranks.  

 The company is more known for their bmx innovation, and “Matrix” I think is a private label that owner Jack Witmer built for some other bicycle manufacturer.  They would otherwise read “cook bros” along each arm instead of “matrix”.  

The trick was to utilize this performance stuff while still aligning with the bike’s vintage Elgin heritage. 

I found a solution in pressing apart the original Cooks/Matrix drive arm and opening up a girls 22 tooth chainring for a near perfect press fit replacement.  I painted the ring black to match.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I found this bottom bracket, single to 3-piece square taper conversion on eBay.  I got lucky with the spindle length, I think I used 113 mm.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## Velocipedist Co.

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 1252059



hahahaa


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I built this wheel set a couple of years ago. Blunt 35 lightweight aluminum mountain bike rims, 36H, Sachs duomatic rear with 12 tooth cog, import sealed bearing eBay front hub.  Stainless butted spokes.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Chasing out threads for smooth, quick trackside tuning!


----------



## John G04

A bluebird klunker! Thats gonna be super cool, can’t wait to see it


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

And it rides...
AWESOME!  

Maybe a little over ratio’d but very happy with the results so far.  (Pay no attention to the french racing pedals.  They’ll be replaced soon).


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

John G04 said:


> A bluebird klunker! Thats gonna be super cool, can’t wait to see it




Exactly!  But for the streets.  And maybe a halfpipe.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 1252066
> 
> And it rides...
> AWESOME!
> 
> Maybe a little over ratio’d but very happy with the results so far.  (Pay no attention to the french racing pedals.  They’ll be replaced soon).



Sooooooooo cool..... That rear hub is so nice, got one on my hipster bike....
Just Wowza!


----------



## cyclingday

Nothing short of FABULOUS!
Outstanding craftsmanship, Steve.
Thanks, for sharing the build with us.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## The Admiral

Wow! That started out as something I wouldn’t have even thought was salvageable. It’s really amazing what kind of transformation a talented person can make happen. Great work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

The Admiral said:


> Wow! That started out as something I wouldn’t have even thought was salvageable. It’s really amazing what kind of transformation a talented person can make happen. Great work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank you sir!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Ok... I need some honest opinions. Yay or nay on the chain guard? One “nay” already documented.


----------



## RJWess

Nay! What a fantastic build...


----------



## tripple3

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Ok... I need some honest opinions. Yay or nay on the chain guard? One “nay” already documented.



Wow!
I love it both ways.
WOW. Great job.
Do you have any more spare parts?
How much do you charge per hour??
Awesome bike!
May I ride it?


----------



## Rides4Fun

Wow, that’s a tough question since your effort is coming full-circle. I like it with, and without, the chain guard! As a vintage WW2 Aviation enthusiast, it’s like asking do you want see that bird flying with the landing gear up or down!  My vote is to fly your bird in both the low and high drag configurations.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I vote yay.......


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

tripple3 said:


> Wow!
> I love it both ways.
> WOW. Great job.
> Do you have any more spare parts?
> How much do you charge per hour??
> Awesome bike!
> May I ride it?




Thanks. No.  For you.. always discounted.  Thanks again.  Of course - just don’t “hot dog it”...
..who am I kidding.  This bike was built strictly for the purposes of hot dogging


----------



## Hawthornecrazy

That is fantastic fantastic work. I’m digging the guard on it.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

That is some awesome metal work, man!


----------



## SKPC

Swoopy rider.  Hope someone doesn't try to steal it with the lock in place...those wheels are pretty nice!  I guess it's better to 
replace spokes than the entire bike...


----------



## John G04

Looks amazing! I’m not sure if it’d fit but a gothic elgin guard would look really cool on it!


----------



## fordmike65

I vote no guard...and for Mark(333) to keep at least 50 yrds away!


----------



## Freqman1

Just say NO! (to the chainguard)


----------



## birdzgarage

Since its a kustom,im sayin no on the guard.dont let mark ride it around any curbs.lol.


----------



## fordmike65

birdzgarage said:


> Since its a kustom,im sayin no on the guard.dont let mark ride it around any curbs.lol.



...or drop-in to any skate parks.


----------



## Nashman

Nay on the guard. Or Nah.....


----------



## saladshooter

@tripple3 we have to hear why you're not allowed near his bird!


----------



## fordmike65

saladshooter said:


> @tripple3 we have to hear why you're not allowed near his bird!











						Riding Tips For Classic Antique Bicycles | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I looked for a thread for riders to post tips for other riders who are wanting to learn from other experienced riders. I remember reading some stuff from members here on threads scattered about; stuff I think about when I'm out there for more than 45 minutes straight; trail riding. I need to do...




					thecabe.com


----------



## tripple3

saladshooter said:


> @tripple3 we have to hear why you're not allowed near his bird!



Steve set me up.
He is taking pics os Hippie Mike and I; He points his camera a direction I merely followed.
I ended up looking down a vertical drop of probably 6'
I didn't crash, I pulled it off, except for the long duck-tail fender caught the edge.
Steve was not upset then, or after he fixed it perfectly, where only the story is left.:eek:
I did apologize to Steve.
He said, "Let's do it again sometime".
This bike is different than your bikes.
Steve said I could ride it.
Thanks any way for your vote.
It was the Robin!!:eek:






I didn't even put my hands on the OG grips on the Bluebird....


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Ya, no on the guard.  Less weight, looks tougher, less to go terribly wrong at abandoned swimming pools.


----------



## volksboy57

I vote nay on the guard cause I want it for my 38 
Killer project! I have a men's sprocket if you want it. I love the Duomatic, it is my favorite hub.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

tripple3 said:


> Steve set me up.
> He is taking pics os Hippie Mike and I; He points his camera a direction I merely followed.
> I ended up looking down a vertical drop of probably 6'
> I didn't crash, I pulled it off, except for the long duck-tail fender caught the edge.
> Steve was not upset then, or after he fixed it perfectly, where only the story is left.:eek:
> I did apologize to Steve.
> He said, "Let's do it again sometime".
> This bike is different than your bikes.
> Steve said I could ride it.
> Thanks any way for your vote.
> It was the Robin!!:eek:
> View attachment 1259572View attachment 1259571
> I didn't even put my hands on the OG grips on the Bluebird....




Don’t worry, Mark.  Not upset, EVER, about it.  I do enjoy all the ball-busting that goes along with it though, so I’ll apologize for perpetuating the story.  It is a matter of time before I’m taking photos of you on the NewBird.  Thanks for being a good sport, Friend!


----------



## Kal clark

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Thanks to a couple cabe members, I have the opportunity to revive another early bluebird frame.  Here’s how it arrived.  Bent like a banana, rusty, some twisted tubing, rotted top tube to seat tube joint,  freeze/split fork blades, 52 extra holes, and some missing parts.  View attachment 1232942
> 
> View attachment 1232943
> 
> View attachment 1232944



I've finally gotten around to seeing what's happened to the frame I had found ... I'm glad it ended up with you for the restore


----------



## Kal clark

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Ok... I need some honest opinions. Yay or nay on the chain guard? One “nay” already documented.
> 
> View attachment 1252233



Wow. Just wow it looks great with or without out 
I'm headed out to the farm where I found it in it's "bullet holed-moter missing -split fork- barn find-bluebird" next weekend ...I'm going to show the family what it looks like now. I'm sure they will be blown away with what you were able to do. I'm glad it was able to get back it's soul , wonderful stuff seeing the whole process .


----------



## Kal clark

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I found a replacement fork, courtesy of @higgens.  Definitely an improvement over the freeze cracked and rusty original, but it still needed some considerable rework.  It had been repaired with sections of new metal and was not the correct profile, nor was it in alignment with the steer tube.  The last photo shows how much correction was necessary from the side profile alone.
> View attachment 1234392
> 
> View attachment 1234393
> 
> View attachment 1234394
> [/Asides
> 
> 
> Velocipedist Co. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some tig welding and grinding.  Then some more tig welding and grinding.  Also started to fill in some of the holes around the battery door.
> 
> View attachment 1232957
> 
> View attachment 1232958
> 
> View attachment 1232959
> some people might have know it wasn't all rust that your fixing:  the tank had a few bullet holes in it from county boys target practice or something along those lines, ... the fenders were removed when they had a small motor-cycle compatible engine of some sort and a small gas tank fixed to the frame ( I kept the gas tank ) no idea why the fenders were pulled because of it I think they just thought it looked cool? No one knows ... tbut no engine was found Attached when I got to it  as it was pulled a long time ago ,  they used to ride it in the dirt roads back in the 1950's and through the field guess it had a lot of good times in it's second life as Motor-bicycle and now your giving it a new beginning .. I'm really enjoying the repairs just thought I'd toss in some of the stuff I knew about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Very cool, thank you for posting some back story.  I’m always fascinated with the history behind these old bicycles, who owned them, where they’ve traveled...  
It sounds like this particular bike has had an exceptionally epic  existence.  Amazing!!


----------



## OZ1972

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Ok, I’m going to scratch battery door off the list.
> 
> View attachment 1241231



Cool sign in the background , i made that one LOL


----------



## OZ1972

Man you do some really FINE WORK  , you are a true craftsman & perfectionist , love it when people take pride in their work , dont see that much anymore , glad their are still a few of us left , GREAT JOB !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

OZ1972 said:


> Man you do some really FINE WORK  , you are a true craftsman & perfectionist , love it when people take pride in their work , dont see that much anymore , glad their are still a few of us left , GREAT JOB !!!!!!!!!




Thank you.. and thanks for the awesome sign!


----------



## Whizzerpro

Velocipedist Co. said:


> A couple years ago @JAF/CO traced this pattern from an original Bluebird speedometer retainer.  This will be the second retainer plate I’ve made from it.
> 
> View attachment 1244352
> 
> View attachment 1244350
> 
> View attachment 1244351


----------



## Whizzerpro

Velocipedist Co. said:


> A couple years ago @JAF/CO traced this pattern from an original Bluebird speedometer retainer.  This will be the second retainer plate I’ve made from it.
> 
> View attachment 1244352
> 
> View attachment 1244350
> 
> '



What happens when you have a speedo that the cable doesn't screws under the speedo but at the lower side?  It need that bracket too?


----------



## JLF

Someone was selling a rechromed speedo bracket here a while ago for $20 I think?


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Whizzerpro said:


> What happens when you have a speedo that the cable doesn't screws under the speedo but at the lower side?  It need that bracket too?
> 
> View attachment 1301178




Good question. I have no clue.. I’ve only worked with the earlier shallow speedometers so far.


----------



## St.Peter

Awesome job. You are definitely the right person to have found that one. That's going to be a beauty


----------



## oldmtrcyc

I just read this whole thread for the first time.  Congrats on the nice work!  You inspire me to go out to the shop right now, to do something,  anything!!!


----------



## Nashman

Killer job, thanks for inspiring us all!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Nashman said:


> Killer job, thanks for inspiring us all!



 Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Hukah

I never heard of or seen this style of bike, now I am keeping my eyes and ears open for one.
You did a great job of cleaning that thing back up.


----------



## Freqman1

Hukah said:


> I never heard of or seen this style of bike, now I am keeping my eyes and ears open for one.
> You did a great job of cleaning that thing back up.



The easiest way to find one of these is to open your wallet—wide open!


----------



## Hukah

Freqman1 said:


> The easiest way to find one of these is to open your wallet—wide open!



Yeah, I'm looking for one in similar condition that this was found.
They're usually affordable that way, lol.


----------



## Freqman1

Hukah said:


> Yeah, I'm looking for one in similar condition that this was found.
> They're usually affordable that way, lol.



Even a carcass of one of these usually starts about $2500 and up so I guess it depends on what you consider affordable. V/r Shawn


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Here you can see how badly the frame was bent.  Some straightening was in order once the fork was finally separated.  View attachment 1232948
> 
> View attachment 1232949
> 
> View attachment 1232950



Expensive?


----------



## tacochris

Maybe someday i can park my cycle truck next to this bike......two bikes that literally came from the scrap pile!  Amazing work btw!


----------



## Superman1984

tacochris said:


> Maybe someday i can park my cycle truck next to this bike......two bikes that literally came from the scrap pile!  Amazing work btw!



Call'em the Scrap Cousins. Lol


----------



## dave429

Wonderful work. Loved seeing the bike come back to life after reading this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## dnc1

I've only just read this thread.
Epic!
Phenomenal quality of work!


----------



## Pondo

I love these kinds of builds.  Both the fabrication and repair work are fun to watch and the transformation from junk back into functioning bike is truly amazing.  Beautiful work!  Thanks for posting all of the pics and info. It's inspiring and I always learn cool new stuff from it.  Now I'm going to read your '36 Bluebird thread....


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

It arrived! I’ve been waiting patiently for 3-5 business days for this upgrade. 
Tange sealed bearing aluminum headset made in Japan.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

A little filing at the bottom of the threaded upper bearing cup to clear the recessed head tube, and also at the i.d. of the cap nut to allow sufficient clearance for the stem.  I am very satisfied with the result.  Smooooooth!


----------



## ozzie

Forgive me, I just came across this amazing restoration, watching this beautiful bike being resurrected and then updated with modern parts. Thank you.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Test ride results:

The mod shaved another 12 seconds off my ride to the local liquor store!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Test ride results:
> 
> The mod shaved another 12 seconds off my ride to the local liquor store!
> 
> View attachment 1549348



That's all that counts🍻


----------



## JLF

Beautiful!  Every gram of weight saved counts!


----------



## kreika

Great save and adding a lil new to the old is awesome! Especially if it gets you some suds that much quicker! 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## SKPC

Wow. Really nice job on this.  Upgraded to the real world and oh so rideable.  Great bicycle, well conceived and executed.  Fantastico!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

SKPC said:


> Wow. Really nice job on this.  Upgraded to the real world and oh so rideable.  Great bicycle, well conceived and executed.  Fantastico!!



Thanks!


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Perfect blend of form and function Steve- as per usual out of the park.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Well, the bluebird has seen many adventures now and I’ve enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

But it was finally time to get some color on it, so I blended some random rattle cans of paint from my cabinet to create a sort of fake patina blue… I took these photos awhile ago but hadn’t posted an update.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.




----------



## dave429

Loved watching the progression of you building this and now the final result. It’s beautiful. Amazing work!


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art

So good.


----------



## cyclingday

Beautiful!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

dave429 said:


> Loved watching the progression of you building this and now the final result. It’s beautiful. Amazing work!






OC_Rolling_Art said:


> So good.






cyclingday said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks everyone!


----------



## ozzie

Nice work. Love the mix of old with new parts.


----------



## catfish

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Thanks everyone!



Lets see your other projects !!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

catfish said:


> Lets see your other projects !!!



Current List of Active Projects:


Ethan’s bluebird
My bluebird
1913 Pierce motorcycle
Elgin Ms America
Schwinn Tandem
1930 Model A roadster
1939 Lincoln Zephyr
1966 Ford bronco
Dad’s M715 Jeep build


----------



## catfish

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Current List of Active Projects:
> 
> 
> Ethan’s bluebird
> My bluebird
> 1913 Pierce motorcycle
> Elgin Ms America
> Schwinn Tandem
> 1930 Model A roadster
> 1939 Lincoln Zephyr
> 1966 Ford bronco
> Dad’s M715 Jeep build



Ummm. Did you forget my project?


----------



## fordmike65

catfish said:


> Ummm. Did you forget my project?



I think I have a couple back-burnered projects in there myself, but I sit patiently waiting.... 😟


----------



## OZ1972

Love everything about the bike , especially the paint job is awesome  !


----------



## 51Resorter

@Velocipedist Co. let's see a photo of your 1939 Lincoln Zephyr.  Here is mine:


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

catfish said:


> Ummm. Did you forget my project?



Its in there for sure!  I have some small side projects on my welding table too!

Robin Tank repairs
tomahawk stem repair
shelby tank repair
and ford mike’s stuff..

Thanks for waiting on me, guys!


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

51Resorter said:


> @Velocipedist Co. let's see a photo of your 1939 Lincoln Zephyr.  Here is mine:
> 
> View attachment 1660089



Wow!!! Beautiful.  Mine is in bare metal and needs a few more sections completed, most of it beyond my skill level.  Here are current and before photos…


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

OZ1972 said:


> Love everything about the bike , especially the paint job is awesome  !



Thanks!


----------



## Kickstand3

Absolutely Amazing !  Beautiful


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Kickstand3 said:


> Absolutely Amazing !  Beautiful



Thank you 🙏


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Whelp..  I’ve thoroughly enjoyed building it, but this bluebird is destined for greater things.  The transformation continues under new ownership!    I can’t wait to see what Chip does with it!


----------



## Vinz

Very inspiring revival , this bike came back from hell to life .
impressed with your skillset and what an ending , im sure the bluebird will be cherished and love by the new owner


----------

